# Good file explorer



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

I am looking for a good file explorer. I would really like one that makes it easy to visualize all the data on my sd card so I can easily tell whats taking up space on it and what folders have the most data in them.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

My favorite is FX File Explorer by NextApp. Currently in open beta.


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

Though not a file explorer, DiskUsage is a great visualizer.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

solid explorer

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.solidexplorer


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Root Explorer


----------



## Mimsyborogove923 (Jul 24, 2012)

I've gone through the file explorer search myself and have finally settled on MiFileExplorer(get it from xda forums) and Solid Explorer Beta2. Best looking most feature rich ones I've found. Love the two panel feature of Solid and MiFileExplorer gives a nice overview of all the files on your SD by file type.

Hope this helps!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

